# Do you guys like my new Randy avatar?



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Please advise.


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

pretty kool, get rid of the black on top n bottom, you could have got a bigger randy

what does it say under fighter

ps. what do u think of my AA avatar


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

SloberKnocker said:


> pretty kool, get rid of the black on top n bottom, you could have got a bigger randy
> 
> what does it say under fighter
> 
> ps. what do u think of my AA avatar


Was AA really on Southpark? If not, then it's ingenious!


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

lol, no......Planearium.de presents: SP-Studio.de this site with a lil modification made that AA


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

tecnotut said:


> Please advise.


Looks good, imo it would be better if you took out the black writing under "fighter".


----------

